#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜一獸人(結界師-志尾 限)

## Baphomet

初次發文在上面請多多指教
最近迷上某部卡通
裡面的敵人幾乎都是妖怪
有長的很奇特的,也有獸人型妖怪
大家來猜猜看這個是哪個作品的吧

----------


## 幼熊

我知......
是結界師

----------


## 綠風

同上
結界師裡的志尾

----------


## 龍龍

嗯嗯  看那背景 真的好像是結界師裡的  烏森學園!!
我好喜歡裡面的斑尾勝過白尾 [多餘的話]XD

----------


## Baphomet

沒想到這麼快就被猜出來了
這邊也有結界迷呀
剛開始看到就被他吸引住了

----------


## tsume

結界師志志尾限
人形沒啥特別(我覺得 :Razz: )......
但變成妖怪時到挺不錯看的 :P 
好像是狼ㄝlol, 這集下面一集好像就有妖型的畫面了, 挺期待的^^
對了, 我是新來的, 請大家多多指教^^

ps. 班尾也不錯看ㄝ^^

----------


## 鵺影

這是TV版第36~37話的畫面吧！

阿限的完全變化型態，
只可惜只出現這麼一次就領便當了...唉

----------


## 狼幼仔

跟陰陽大戰記裡的大降神好像喔

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

限限死的非常"光榮"

至於火黑ㄇ......我詛咒你下地獄ㄅ!!

----------


## 凱爾

火黑?

在志志尾身後捅兩刀的廢物嗎?

放心....他不會下地獄,永遠痛苦太便宜他了哈哈哈哈哈哈哈!!!!!

我會讓他X的永遠消失在每個宇宙!每個星球!每個空間!每個世界!!!!!!!

他只要轉生一次我就殺他一次!用我的諸神之劍阿羅帝亞吸乾他的鮮血!!!!!!

現在小限被我救活在我家睡覺=W=+[滅

志志尾 :[別叫我小限拉~~~~![夢話]

凱:嗨~~~~[雙手攤平舉上遙遙頭]=////////=真難為情

----------

